# Work Bench Addition



## cfellows (Jul 28, 2012)

Even though I keep my shop pretty clean, my work bench is always cluttered.  I just can't seem to keep it clear.  So, today I built a little addition.







This little work surface is above everything else and has room under it for a draw insert I bought from harbor freight.  I plan to put an edging around the work surface to keep small parts from rolling off.  Now if I can just keep this part cleared of clutter...

Chuck


----------



## seagar (Jul 28, 2012)

Now I want one.

Ian.


----------



## B-RAD (Jul 28, 2012)

Good Idea, to bad my work bench is already 52+ inches tall....


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 28, 2012)

Chuck, thanks for posting this.  I like it.  Something like it might cut down on the number of tiny parts that go missing in my shop.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Don1966 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice addition Chuck, I do like the parts Ben. But if you are like me it will get cluttered also. I will have to make one also such a good idea. I think I would make it just a portable drawer with a top for assembling and then you can store it away when not using it.

Don


----------



## Damau (Jul 29, 2012)

Chuck, the addition looks good


Chuck, the addition looks good as well as the drawers that hold small parts. I can identify with losing small parts.

I have a saying that I run through my mind when I drop a small part or screw, "Matilda, Matilda, ...... Matilda, she takes me money and she runs, Venezuela". (Just the lyrics from a song, that is all).

I don't know why small parts want to run and hide from us.

Again, nice looking shop!!!!


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 29, 2012)

Chuck that is a good idea, cause when the hit the floor that either role under the work bench or just vanish, I end up putting to much on the work bench, going to deal with my self someday if I don't get in line, love that little engine, going to be excited when I hear it running, thanks for the learning time, Lathe Nut


----------



## larry1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Chuck,  Great looking addition,  I  sure my work surface looked that good.     larry


----------

